# Sprint With Chrome Fork ?



## Dale Alan (May 26, 2016)

I have been looking for images of the Sprint with chrome fork . Starting to think this may not be an all original bike. Any ideas ?


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 26, 2016)

See the paint loss on the tops of both the top tube and the down tube right behind where they intersect the head tube?
I'm thinking that this bike took a front end impact that ruined the front fork and bent the frame tubes.
The frame was probably straightened but the fork was replaced with this chrome one.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 26, 2016)

I could just be me but it looks like the top tube has a little tweak to it at the head tube lugs. Front end collision? Hence then typical Schwinn replacement fork you see.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 26, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> I could just be me but it looks like the top tube has a little tweak to it at the head tube lugs. Front end collision? Hence then typical Schwinn replacement fork you see.



That's what I thought too

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Alan (May 27, 2016)

Now that you point it out I can see it . I thought it looked a little funky ,fork seemed steep to me too. Thanks for the input.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2016)

the low-trail fork is still going to make that "modified" geometry ride-able.  It's going to steer a little faster than before.  As long as there are no cracks, it will probably keep riding.


----------

